# Mario Ingoglia 270 Gyuto Review



## turbochef422 (Feb 5, 2013)

I want to start off by saying when i get a knife no matter what the cost, if I'm gonna keep it I beat the crap out of it. At first glance obviously taken back by the beauty of the knife it does appear fragile. However make no mistake it is a workhorse of a knife. Everything is rounded and polished making the fit and finish second to none. It came in a zipped up case wonderfully protected. The knife is a laser but hard to tell the thickness of the spine because it is completely rounded and comfortable as hell. It tapers to the tip nicely and is thin behind the edge. Its hard to tell in the pictures because the choil is chunky and tapers to nothing but is is very thin behind the edge. Absolutely no wedging and cuts harder root veg with ease that Ive only felt with my Carter knives. The finish on the handle has again every detail paid atention to. Although the D shaped handle doesnt suit me its still beautiful and Mario will be rehandling it for me soon.
I am a carbon guy. I like patined tool steel and chippy white #2. I love carbon. So whats up wit this CPM154. Well it totally convinced me with the right heat treat stainless is "cool" too. I still havent sharpened it. I touched it up here and there but edge retention is really good. With a heavy convex grind food release is incredible.
You couldnt make something stick to this blade if you tried. Between the polish and the grind it slides right out of anything cut.
The profile is one of my favorite things about the knife. Although its not a clone of anything it does feel familiar like a someone you just met but felt like you 've known them for years. The balance point is right around the makers mark and there is almost no flex. The one flaw i can point out is there is almost like a birds beak at the very tip of the knife. It's very small but spend enough time with it and it's noticeable. Like I said the handle doesn't agree with me and Mario will re-do it. 
I will post pictures and add to the review after it is rehandled and after i don't know maybe 4 months. I now am going to wait in line for a 210 petty and can't wait


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 5, 2013)

Great review for a great knife! Is yours the gytuo-hiki hybrid? or is it a little taller at the heel than it looks?

I got the hybrid version a few weeks ago and have been quite pleased, though I'm still adapting to my first 270...but with that tip profile, it's very versatile for the length.

I've only stropped mine a couple of times...going to put a new edge on it this weekend though, I'm considering a lefty-biased asymmetrical...maybe 65/35-ish. Any thoughts?


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think i will keep mine 50/50 it really is a symetrical knife. its not the hybrid and in the picture the heel looks roughed up but really i oiled the knife and thats fuzzies from the kitchen towel.


----------



## RRLOVER (Feb 5, 2013)

Great Review!


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 6, 2013)

I am wondering what knives you have used that come to mind as exhibiting noticeably more wedging than your Mario?


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 6, 2013)

Masamoto ks, fowler 270 gyuto, mizuno blue gyuto, zakuri blue 1 gyuto
The masamoto I didn't really notice it till I use the Mario an went back to the ks. That knife had the least wedging but the others were noticeable on harder veg


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## jgraeff (Feb 6, 2013)

Love it! I have the hybrid as well and it's amazing have been thinking about getting a petty from him and a full gyuto if I ever get the cash,

Great review! As week lets see some cutting videos


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 6, 2013)

Salty's got more than a couple of vid's with Mario's knives. They are impressive.


----------

